# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Med light 29 gal tank



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, this is the tank that started it all for me. I wish I would have been better informed about keeping real plants in aquariums before i setup this tank. Would have loved to have started with eco-complete or flora base substrate instead of the plain polished stones. Live and learn i guess. This tank was set up a few days before my 6 gal tank but both show how much of a noob i was when i started.









Current tank setup:

29 gal
Eheim 2215 classic
Penquin 330
Penquin powerhead (170 gph) W/ prefilter & UGJ's
100 watt Visi-thermal stealth heater
Corallife 65 watt cf strip w/ legs
Plain real polished rock.

Beginner noob pic...










What it looked like about 2 weeks ago (moved stuff around, update pic later.)...


















Note: Pics are from when i only had a 20watt flourescent over the tank.







I'm hoping that the plants will start to fill in a little better with the new 65 watt PC light. See what happens.









Let me know what you think.

Here is a link to all the pics for my tanks (and more) if interested.

http://www.reaction-image.net/gallery/Black-Civic?page=5


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Must be nice to have a tank that's not all scratched to kingdome come...

It's been a while since I bought a new tank.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Tank was moved to new location. Most resent pic I have after setting it back up. Empty foreground space has been planted. Will up date when it fills in a little better.


----------

